# Come Tour My Sewing Room



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I've recently re-arranged, took out a cabinet and replaced it with a table. I've sorted buttons, wrapped and bagged ribbons, laces and trims, pressed and wrapped fabric on comic boards, hung things, and now I'm pretty happy with it. Here's some pics...
From the doorway... 









To the right, I have two big shelves. I hung "S" hooks to hang my cutting rulers on the side of one shelf

















There are two small plastic topped folding tables and a chair for a guest in the corner. This sewing machine and cabinet is my absolute favorite. I learned to sew on a set up identical to this. 
From the window, I can see my goats up on the hill, or walking back and forth to the water trough.









This table holds my embroidery machine, serger and Husquvarna/Viking Rose. I also use it for my laptop. I love all my threads above. I can hook my laptop up to the TV on the wall and use it either for a monitor, or to watch shows recorded or live through our wireless network. The stained glass clock I made years ago. 









My china cabinet with a load of quilting and knit fabrics









This little wall holds my buttons. That was a chore sorting them. Lights, colors, darks, inbetweens, metal and metal look. 









A couple of my fun little signs

















This is it... My fun little room, packed, but still room for more.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Im jealous!! 

I have a sewing room now, I am still in the unpacking stage.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful room! It is so organized and spacious. I would love to have that much room. It must be a real pleasure to work in there. I love your hutch for storing your fabric! And I am super envious of your masive stash!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Great room !! Very neatly organized.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

And you gave me a great idea on the "s" hooks. I am getting ready to re-do and I am going to add the metal shelves and hanging the rulers on the end will be great.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

What a cheerful happy place to work! 
We had that same cake topper on our wedding cake too!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! It is a fun room. Now I've got to make my new valance. It'll be something simple, but I'll be lining it since the window is a southern exposure. Here's the fabric.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Such a nice sewing room, and I love the valance fabric. Perfect for a sewing room.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks fun!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm officially pea-green with envy.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, that looks great & since I just emptied my guest room & set up my sewing stuff in it now I have some great ideas on thing to add. Thank you for posting the pics!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you, and you're welcome Jessica! Have fun with your new space! I wanted the floor to ceiling look, and have achieved it! LOL...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since pea green is not a good color for me, I'm Emerald Green with envy and you really made a very good work space there.
I love looking out a window when sewing, also.

That is so outstanding. Just fantabuglorious!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is so organized, and so beautiful.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

It truly is fantabuglorious (wonderful word btw)!!! It makes me want to sew more-----naw.


----------

